# [Bluetooth] gnome-bluetooth

## -KuRGaN-

Voilà j'ai un petit souçis en fait, j'ai installer le paquet gnome-bluetooth mais impossible d'avoir la commande gnome-bluetooth manager. Et j'ai survolé le forum et je n'ai rien trouvé.

----------

## Delvin

pareil pour moi, il y a les commandes gnome-obex-server pour gérer la réception en bluetooth et gnome-obex-send pour envoyer des fichier, seulement je ne suis pas encore arrivé à le faire fonctionner correctement ...

la gestion du bluetooth dan gnome est ... pas top comparativement à celle de kde ... et c'est dommage !

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir, 

pour la mise en place du bluetooth sous gnome pour mon téléphone j'ai suivi ces howto's

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml et http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Bluetooth_et_t%C3%A9l%C3%A9phone_portable

Pour gérer les périphériques je n'ai pas utilisé gnome-bluetooth manager mais hcitool scan

Pour recevoir des fichiers ne pas oublier de lancer gnome-obex-server

Par contre un bug empèche l'envoi de fichiers sous gnome:

cf gnome : http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372454

cf gentoo : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=157600

----------

## bouleetbil

j'avais oublié un script sympa pour envoyer des fichiers sous gnome :

```

localhost / # eix -s sendto

[D] gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto

     Available versions:  (~)0.8 (~)0.8-r1

     Installed versions:  0.10(14:04:54 02/04/07)(bluetooth -debug eds gaim -gajim sylpheed -thunderbird)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         A nautilus extension for sending files to locations

```

avec le use bluetooth   :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

la dernière version de nautilus-sendto (0.10) ne compile pas sur amd64 ...

m'en vais faire un rapport de bug  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Merci pour les infos, j'avais oublier mon post et j'avais du coup utiliser le hcitool aussi, mais je ne connaisais pas le nautilus-sendto.

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Juste pour aporter mon chti grain de sel, tout cela ne vaut pas les outils de KDE, qui sont vraiment mieux faits que ceux de gnome. Mais je pense (j'espère) que les prochaines versions de gnome combleront cette lacune  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Juste pour aporter mon chti grain de sel, tout cela ne vaut pas les outils de KDE, qui sont vraiment mieux faits que ceux de gnome. Mais je pense (j'espère) que les prochaines versions de gnome combleront cette lacune 

 

Rooo le méchant le trolleur !!!!!   :Wink: 

Mais bon, si c'est juste une question de bluetooth, je préfère m'en passer et rester sous Gnome. 

Et toc !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## sebtx

améheuhhh moi aussi. J'installe juste les tools bluetooth de kde et hop ça rox ainsi :p

D'abord c'est pas du troll c'est la vérité. Ceci dit j'ai voulu retourner un chti poil sous KDE pour voir l'évolution, mais j'ai trop accroché à Gnome. Pi même beryl sous KDE ça fait un peu bourrin je trouve.

Parcontre sous gnome il manque quelques petites choses (genre le chti menu qui donne le choix entre "couper", "coller" et "annuler" quand on fait un glisser/déposer avec un fichier. Cette fonction là était bien pratique tout de même. Et j'en passe. Mais bon niveau utilisation je préfère nettement Gnome.

Après chacun son point de vue, chacun est libre de choisir ce qu'il veut, et de toute manière là ça dévie du sujet initial.

----------

## lowang_19

Je reprends ce thread...

J'ai un adaptateur USB bluetooth, et un téléphone qui va bien.   :Razz: 

En utilisant gnome-obex-server j'arrive à envoyer des fichiers du téléphone vers l'ordi, et en utilisant  gnome-obex-send de l'ordi vers le tél.

Ce que j'aimerai bien c'est pouvoir parcourir l'arborescence des répertoires du tél...

Mais lorsque je lance les utilitaires de KDE cette fois-ci, je vais dans "OBEX File Transfert", mon téléphone demande un pass, je rentre celui que j'ai mis dans /etc/bluetooth/pin ... et là: "connexion refusée".

Mon hcid.conf:

```
#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # PIN helper

        #pin_helper /etc/bluetooth/pin-helper;

        pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth/kbluepin;

        # D-Bus PIN helper

        #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "****";

        # Local device class

        class 0x3e0100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable;

         pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy 

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

        # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

        #auth enable;

        #encrypt enable;

}

```

Déjà: est-ce possible de parcourir les fichiers de mon tèl avec un tel outil? Sinon, ai-je manqué quelque chose?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## davidou2a

Personnellement j'ai un Nokia N70 et je passe en ligne de commande via Obexftp (je remerçie d'ailleurs Kernelsensei qui m avais fourni la solution a mon probleme) mais effectivement gnome-bluetooth chez moi aussi il merdoie  :Sad:  a moins que ce soit moi la m****  :Smile: 

----------

## lowang_19

Je viens d'essayer obexftp, voici ce que ça donne:

```
obexftp -v -b *** -l 

Browsing ******* ...

Channel: 6

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

```

A chaque fois, je dois entrer un passcode sur mon portable et c'est à cet instant que ça bugge...

----------

## davidou2a

ah oui oops précision du coup je passe en USB moi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

